# Help No Reverse.



## BustedNuckles (Jul 11, 2014)

2745 24 speed, no reverse, all forward gears working low int. and hi. powershift ok-ish, split it and change the O rings in clutch pack? shift rails and forks ok, gears all intact and in place. Please help


----------

